# blizzard 720LT on a 2007 tacoma



## gerardmcauliffe (Feb 27, 2017)

picked up a cheap blizzard 720LT.. going to mount in on my 2007 Tacoma v6 anyone on here have experience with this combination..?

Thanks


----------

